# California PE Exam for April 2016



## nightwing (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello. I had a few question for the California PE Exam in April 2016. I am I applying for the xam and had a few questions. The process has changed now the application has been updated and Live Scans are required. I was wondering if the Live Scans are required with the application or can send it after the exam? The application asks for the CA Board ID, where do we get that? Thank you.


----------



## SummerScene (Sep 1, 2015)

[SIZE=11pt]I recently applied and was approved for the October 2015 exam in CA, and I didn't need to provide a LiveScan fingerprint with my application (based on what was written in the instructions). The BPELS website states "[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]All applicants are required to submit fingerprints prior to certification/licensure. This applies to all new and refile applicants. Please click HERE for further information and instructions.[/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]" From that, it seems that you need to complete the LiveScan sometime between now to when you pass all your exams in order to get license. But don't take my word for it. Contact BPELS directly and ask.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]As for the CA Board ID, I kept a copy of my old EIT application and NCEES login which I found my ID in both. I'm assuming if you contact NCEES you should be able to retrieve it as long as you provide them with the correct personal information.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Good luck![/SIZE]


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought the CA ID number and the NCEES ID number were different. At least that's how it was "back in my day".


----------



## SummerScene (Sep 1, 2015)

nightwing, I didn't realize the application form changed until I checked it out myself. So it looks like you do have to provide LiveScan info, not sure what exactly you have to include since I haven't done it myself. Give BPELS a call.


----------



## abell8418 (Sep 2, 2015)

If we filled out the livescan info and sent it in with an EIT application, do they still need it with the PE exam. Or is once enough.


----------



## jijir83 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm taking the CA PE in Spring 2016. You submit LiveScan with your application. There's a form on the website that has 3 copies. You take them to LiveScan. They keep one, give you one and you include one with the application.

I have colleagues who are taking the exam in October and submitted their application prior to July when this took effect but they still have to submit LiveScan so they get their license once they pass the exam.

If I were you, I'd send it in with the application. That's what I'm doing. The LiveScan form says: "Second Copy – Return this page with your application along with the applicable application and examination fees to the Board to the address at the top of the application. Without that form, we will be unable to retrieve your results from DOJ and FBI." http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/gg_live_scan_5_15.pdf


----------



## jijir83 (Sep 22, 2015)

abell8418 said:


> If we filled out the livescan info and sent it in with an EIT application, do they still need it with the PE exam. Or is once enough.


Fifth question response says: "Once you have submitted fingerprints to the Board and they have been verified as valid, you do not need to submit fingerprints again with subsequent applications."

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/fingerprinting_faqs.shtml


----------



## nightwing (Sep 22, 2015)

jijir83 said:


> I'm taking the CA PE in Spring 2016. You submit LiveScan with your application. There's a form on the website that has 3 copies. You take them to LiveScan. They keep one, give you one and you include one with the application.
> 
> I have colleagues who are taking the exam in October and submitted their application prior to July when this took effect but they still have to submit LiveScan so they get their license once they pass the exam.
> 
> If I were you, I'd send it in with the application. That's what I'm doing. The LiveScan form says: "Second Copy – Return this page with your application along with the applicable application and examination fees to the Board to the address at the top of the application. Without that form, we will be unable to retrieve your results from DOJ and FBI." http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/gg_live_scan_5_15.pdf


Thanks. I checked with the board and they said it is okay to send the Live Scan Form after the application. The Live Scan is needed to get the license. A person can pass the exams and then do a Live Scan to get the professional engineering license.


----------

